# Blair



## Jethro85 (Jul 9, 2009)

I made this one hastily. I wanted there to be some pumpkins, but I couldn't find any good pics of her pumpkins (lol that sounds dirty). Does anyone have a good image with a few of her pumpkins in it (preferably at different angles)??????


----------



## Splych (Jul 10, 2009)

You watch Soul Eater?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but I couldn't find any good pics of her pumpkins



haha that gave me a great idea lol anyways it looks awesome =)


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 10, 2009)

lol i was thinking "who's blair" then i saw the face and went "oh"
nicer then what i can do :\


----------



## Raika (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, your skills are awesome!
BTW, I see siggy material!


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks. i'm pretty new to all of this. yes, i've been making everything sig sized so people can use them for that reason. i have all of the .xcf files saved so if anyone wants an image i made as a sig i can easily customize it with their username or whatever.

lol @ u quoted me in your sig.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Closed


----------

